# What are my Chances?



## FedLawMan4525 (Dec 17, 2006)

I know you guys answer these almost daily...but I jsut want to gauge if I am making the right descision for signing yes when I got the card. Leaving the Federal Gov't for a local position (one I wanted since I was a small kid)...
Here are my quals:

Federal Officer
FLETC Trained
MA EMT-B License
Associates in CJ
Fluency in Spanish
Auxilary Officer for 3 years (for the town who sent me the card)

2 positions, 8 canidates(2 didn't accept/didn't sign the list, so really 6)

Any response back would be great...Thanks!


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

If it is what you want to do and is a move you think is best for you, then go for it. With your qualifications, you are probably a very strong candidate and if they already know you, even better. In my opinion, getting the card was probably the hardest part for you. As long as no one else has better qualifications or connections than you, you should be all set.


----------



## FedLawMan4525 (Dec 17, 2006)

I am confident...Down to 4 guys, including me...Anyone else have any feedback?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

Don't resign from your job until you've passed all phases of the hiring process (background, psych, PAT, orals, etc.) and have been given a firm (in writing) offer of employment.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Don't resign from your job until you've passed all phases of the hiring process (background, psych, PAT, orals, etc.) and have been given a firm (in writing) offer of employment.


+1


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Stay with the Feds!


----------



## Deputydog522 (Oct 7, 2002)

Leave the Bureau of Prisons if that is where you work. A Police job is way better than that job. More money too.


----------



## stubrie (May 1, 2002)

Stay fed, shoot for 1811 in your current agency of immigration, Loose that retarded picture of you pointing a firearm at the camera, before your town sees it...

"You'll shoot your eye out kid"
It was a nice paintball gun though.....


----------



## FedLawMan4525 (Dec 17, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Don't resign from your job until you've passed all phases of the hiring process (background, psych, PAT, orals, etc.) and have been given a firm (in writing) offer of employment.


What idiot quits or resigns before he or she is hired? haha



stubrie said:


> Stay fed, shoot for 1811 in your current agency of immigration, Loose that retarded picture of you pointing a firearm at the camera, before your town sees it...
> 
> "You'll shoot your eye out kid"
> It was a nice paintball gun though.....


Woah, I am no stamp monkey immigration boy...and if the Marshals hired outside the military I might consider staying with the Feds...Before I got hired it was between town or Fed (yes, in that order)...Feds called first...now the town is callin, my dad is sick and needs help so I might as well try for it. Even though MA is like the only state that doesn't accept any FLETC academy...


----------



## federal officer (Jan 1, 2006)

Bradley, stop it with the BOP.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

FedLawMan4525 said:


> What idiot quits or resigns before he or she is hired? haha


You'd be very surprised. I was sworn-in for my current PD on a Friday, but didn't tender my resignation for my old PD until the following Tuesday. If someone showed-up on Friday morning with an injunction after I resigned the day before, I would have been shit out of luck.


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

Fed how old are you? If you are in your 30's you should stay in the Federal retirement system so u can be out by a young 57. I know some guys that are on a strict timeline in their mid-thirties that are dying to get in on the federal level. I worked with a agent who retired at 50 and earns a great pension thats pays for his early retired life but still chose to work when he got out to pay for his kids education. IMO i wouldnt want to reset my retirement timeline by going to a state pension. but if you are in your early 20s....go for it....if being a nunicipal officer was your dream then stick with the plan.....that would mean more money now and i am sure less travel.


----------



## FedLawMan4525 (Dec 17, 2006)

tigerwoody said:


> Fed how old are you? If you are in your 30's you should stay in the Federal retirement system so u can be out by a young 57. I know some guys that are on a strict timeline in their mid-thirties that are dying to get in on the federal level. I worked with a agent who retired at 50 and earns a great pension thats pays for his early retired life but still chose to work when he got out to pay for his kids education. IMO i wouldnt want to reset my retirement timeline by going to a state pension. but if you are in your early 20s....go for it....if being a nunicipal officer was your dream then stick with the plan.....that would mean more money now and i am sure less travel.


Yeah I am about to hit 25...but the town is dragging thier feet. So I am under the new retirment system with the TSP crap. It's horrible unless you contribute the most amount of 15% of your paycheck. That is a lot, especially living down here in South Florida where nothing is cheap. Even more when you aren't a high GS grade. Even then it's still tough to live down here. Granted, up there ain't that much cheaper in the areas around Boston, but I got all my friends and family up there and I'll be making a significany amount more than I am now. So yeah I want to do Local, besides I'd rather be on the street. Thanks everyone.


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

your young (your fortunate you got on when you did)...plus i didnt know u were in FL.......i would make the move back and follow your endeavors if all your family and ties are up here. good luck!


----------



## federal officer (Jan 1, 2006)

Bro, "TSP crap" thats one of the best investment oppurtunities going.
We have guys here who contribute 10 % at a high risk but after 15 years these guys have 150,000 in there TSP. The Bureau's retirerment isnt the greatest but the Thrift savings plan is a wonderful supplement.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

I was just talking to one of the local PO's the other day, he told me he wished he'd gone Federal due to retirement, etc. Why can't you just transfer up to Boston w/in ICE?


----------



## FedLawMan4525 (Dec 17, 2006)

Well i got passed over because of BS politics. Forget local now. I'm transeferring with ICE...more power and authority than that little town, and I've seen and done more than half of them have in the past 10 years. Passed over for a corrections officer...thats unbelievable.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

FedLawMan4525 said:


> Forget local now. I'm transeferring with ICE...more power and authority than that little town, and I've seen and done more than half of them have in the past 10 years.


Dear Omnipotent Federal Law Man,

With that type of attitude, it's probably for the best you got passed over.

Sincerely,

Powerless and non-authoritative local cop who hasn't seen anything in the last 10 years.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Dear Omnipotent Federal Law Man,
> 
> With that type of attitude, it's probably for the best you got passed over.
> 
> ...


Had he got picked up by the local town, he would have been pissing on the Feds.


----------

